# dogue de bordeaux wanted



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

we are looking for a dog de bordeaux. must be free or cheap as poss. in return the dog will get all the love,attention and exercise we can give.

we have had masstiffs before and love them .
can any one please help us .

regards
peter 
07733416507


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If you are just looking for one as a pet and part of the family check out your local re-homing centres. The breed became very popular so there is a chance you may find one in a re-homing centre. Most are listed on the internet and also have notification of the dogs they have looking for homes. Another place you could try is breed rescue, every breed has its own rescue. You would have to give a donation or adoption fee of some sort though, and probably have to have a home check. The dog would also be neutered or spayed most likely too, so if you have any thoughts of breeding obviously it wouldnt be suitable.


----------



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

we would like one of these to hopefully become part of the family. 
everyday im on line looking but its really hard to find one


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

peterwilde70 said:


> we would like one of these to hopefully become part of the family.
> everyday im on line looking but its really hard to find one


Have you tried contacting dogue de bordeaux welfare or rescue.? Even if they havent got any at the moment or any that are suitable some breed rescues have a waiting list.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

try these guys, they should b able 2 help

Home


----------



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

i've had a look on the site. i need a printer to print off the application form . but mine is broken, so i've sent them an email.

im going to get square eyes if i keep staying on line so long lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Even ones available via the rescues require a donation fee, certainly with my breed around the £150 mark, I would be seriously concerned if any prospective owner were not prepared to pay this.
Just my views
DT


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Please look at the lovely DDBs and DDB crosses on these links

Dogue De Bordeaux Dogs for Adoption and Rescue

Dogue De Bordeaux Cross Dogs for Adoption and Rescue


----------



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

i dont mind paying a fee.but cant afford hundreds of pounds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

peterwilde70 said:


> i dont mind paying a fee.but cant afford hundreds of pounds.


Then look at the specific breed rescus - and they RELY on donations to continue their good work!
All the best - and hope you find you canine friend sooner rather then later!
DT


----------



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

ive looked at dogue de bordeaux welfare and dogsblog. i'll just keep looking , something will come along soon


----------



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

im finally getting somewhere , been intouch with loads of centres and welfares. so hopefully something will turn up soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

peterwilde70 said:


> im finally getting somewhere , been intouch with loads of centres and welfares. so hopefully something will turn up soon.


Keep us informed PEter! I love DDb's


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah sounds great, yes let us know how u get on as I luv DDB's fab breed


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Have you spoken to DDB welfare? I know that there are several dogues looking for homes at the moment.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I love DDB's- hubby's friend has one.

There are two on manytears website. One called Hennerey who is in a foster home ( £170) and I think Beryl may still be on there too. Beryl is 2.

Take a look.

You will need to fill in questionnaire before applying and have to travel to dog and they are strict with their guidelines so read the rules regarding adoption first.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

GOT A BEAUTIFUL dOGUE DE BORDEAUX TODAY ......... 2YR OLD BITCH ..... TOTALLY STUNNING ..... YEHHHHHHHHH AT LAST !


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

peterwilde70 said:


> GOT A BEAUTIFUL dOGUE DE BORDEAUX TODAY ......... 2YR OLD BITCH ..... TOTALLY STUNNING ..... YEHHHHHHHHH AT LAST !


piccies piccies piccies :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

CONGRATS :thumbup:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah brilliant news, yes pics please, and wots her name, where did she come from, any history on her :thumbup: soz just nosey but deffo wanna c pics soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

peterwilde70 said:


> GOT A BEAUTIFUL dOGUE DE BORDEAUX TODAY ......... 2YR OLD BITCH ..... TOTALLY STUNNING ..... YEHHHHHHHHH AT LAST !


Is it with you????? we need pictures Peter! and WE need them NOW! you cannot do this! you are NOT allowed to put us on the bike and not let us ride it ! we need proof!! LOTS OF IT!
xxxx
lol
DT

Fantastic news!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations and well done you for giving her a home.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations...

But this thread is useless with out

Photographic Evidence!


----------



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't know how to upload pics on here lol


----------



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

i've uploaded some pics, have a look for "riby " my beautiful ddb :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

ah when u click post reply u can either click on the paperclip on the toll bar above and load them form ya pooter, or scroll down and under additional options, click on manage attachments, click browse adn u can upload pics form ya files on pooter :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Is it the siggy pic?


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

peterwilde70 said:


> i've uploaded some pics, have a look for "riby " my beautiful ddb :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


eeh now I know i've had nealry a full bottle of vino 2nite but where did ya post her pics


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

aww howlovely is she!
Congrats to you and lucky Ruby for finding her forever home


----------



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

hope these pics work.......


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

peterwilde70 said:


> hope these pics work.......


OMG she is gawjus, wot a lovely girl, bet u r chuffed 2 bits, so where did u get her from an wots her history, she looks at home already lol, she is just stunning


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Goodness she looks knackered in those first two pics.. She is stunning..


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awww she is lovely. Hope it works out well for you all

Where did you get her from in the end?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

peterwilde70 said:


> hope these pics work.......


I am so so jealous!
Ruby is beautiful!
Please stay with us and share her progress!
And that means piccy after piccy after piccy!

Well done peter for giving ruby a home
and all the very best!
DT


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

awwwww shes adorable!!!


----------



## peterwilde70 (Dec 6, 2010)

Had a look on epupz, rang s woman from Stoke, she worked long hours so let the dog go.she's been done, no papers, but I wasn't bothered,she is lovely. House trained , great with kids and other dogs. Always chilled out. Sooooooo loving and gentle.she slept on her own chair in the living room all night, then my girlfriend brought her into our bedroom this morning, dog got on the bed a fell asleep next to me, snoring loudly right down my ear. She's Bern out this morning for a walk in the park, had her off her lead , she was amazing ..... Now she's asleep snoring again lol


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

peterwilde70 said:


> Had a look on epupz, rang s woman from Stoke, she worked long hours so let the dog go.she's been done, no papers, but I wasn't bothered,she is lovely. House trained , great with kids and other dogs. Always chilled out. Sooooooo loving and gentle.she slept on her own chair in the living room all night, then my girlfriend brought her into our bedroom this morning, dog got on the bed a fell asleep next to me, snoring loudly right down my ear. She's Bern out this morning for a walk in the park, had her off her lead , she was amazing ..... Now she's asleep snoring again lol


So a nice happy ending :thumbup:


----------

